# Dwarf sag with mbunas



## firefighter5 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ok so *** got 40 mbunas in my 75 gallon. Lots of rock etc.no problems. They are all same size and put in tank at same time.They are about 2 inches ,some smaller.*** started to add plants.Becoming an obsession of sorts now. *** got java fern,anubias,vals... I tried amazon sword and still have two in there but the other two were getting eaten up so I moved them into another freshwater tank I have to save them.I just planted some dwarf sag in there yesterday.I know they could tear it up but Im wondering if anyone has had success keeping it in a mbuna tank?Im hoping with fert and co2 it takes off and grows quicker then can be eaten but I have my doughts.Its been fine for last 36 hours but I know it may change at any moment.Anyone had success?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

With that many fish ferts probably won't be needed, and co2 won't be needed unless the light is crazy intense. I've grown it in my in 20g H's with just 13w CFL bulbs, nothing more. If the fish are diggers, i don't see sag roots growing down enough to hold in place.


----------



## firefighter5 (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks they arent big diggers yet but they are just starting to learn how to shovel with their mouths.Especially the yellow labs.Time will tell.Ill just move it to another tank if it doesnt work out.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

There's a lot of local sag species probably in your local ponds. One of my local plant buddie's does a lot of aquarium planting using local plants, and seems to work well. I'd QT them in a bucket with dog de-wormer first though. There's also "tiger sag", i forget the scientific name, but it's just like dwarf sag, but with brownish stripping, and grows a bit bigger with bigger roots. I use it behind my dwarf sag to add the upper level effect. Then there's always jungle val.


----------



## firefighter5 (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah in the spring I may check out local ponds etc.. Gotta research that more.I see you mentioned dog dewormer.So i need to research this a little.

I have jungle val now. Although it all melted and is starting to come back now.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I've used dog dewormer in nano shrimp tanks, and tanks with fish, and has killed none of them. Basically 1 packet contains 1.0mg, and i did daily dose's of .1mg. People have done higher dosage's, and have been successful, i just can't speak from experience on those dose's. Val's are big root feeders, i'd say don't vacuum in their root area's, and don't be afraid to cut them at the waterline. Mine grow 1-2 feet a week, always trimmed, never a issue.

When you check out local ponds, check into local killie fish as well if your into that. We have a lot of native species in NE


----------



## firefighter5 (Nov 25, 2014)

Well I ended up moving it to another freshwater tank without cichlids.They were digging it up daily.PIA to have to keep replanting it ,plus it cant take root or grow.. So now its thriving in another tank.I knew this would be the case in the back of my head anyways...


----------

